# Luther Head= poor man's Jason Terry



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Good comparison? I know some of ya'll are going to find bad thing to say about him now that he COULD be leaving.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

How could you dare compare him to being a poor mans version of another athlete when he has only been playing for one year, and during that year he proved himself to be a top player ranking high on the top rookie list. Before his rookie wall he was shooting 50% from the 3pt line.. and i think he hit the most 3's in his rookie class.. im sorry but thats just plain mean saying hes a poor man;s jason terry when he out did his expected performance.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> How could you dare compare him to being a poor mans version of another athlete when he has only been playing for one year, and during that year he proved himself to be a top player ranking high on the top rookie list. Before his rookie wall he was shooting 50% from the 3pt line.. and i think he hit the most 3's in his rookie class.. im sorry but thats just plain mean saying hes a poor man;s jason terry when he out did his expected performance.


Give me a break. A poor man's Jason Terry is a pretty big compliment for a guy who's been in the league for one year. Your post makes it sound like Terry is some scrub.

And I like Head.


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

i guess he could be a poor man's jason terry, the only thing jason does better is score more points, and shoot better from the field and line. but all other things considered, like assts, rebs, stls, there about tit for tat, so yea i guess he could, and terry only plays 6 more mins a game than head


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

More like Eddie House except not as good creating off the dribble.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Nah, JET's much quicker and creative on the offensive end. Luther has yet to define himself as a player in this league, so it's hard to make any comparisons.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

at the moment hes just plain old luther head you cant make comparisons for a player who has been in the league 1 year for an injury ridden team


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> More like Eddie House except not as good creating off the dribble.


 That's what comes to my mind when people talk about Luther Head, well that and the ovbious hilarity in his last name lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> That's what comes to my mind when people talk about Luther Head, well that and the ovbious hilarity in his last name lol


what does head make you laugh?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> what does head make you laugh?


It's sexual slang here in the US.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Jonathan Bender was a poor man's KG. 

Ndudi Ebi is a poor man's TMac.

Mike Dunleavy is a poor man's Larry Bird.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> Jonathan Bender was a poor man's KG.
> 
> Ndudi Ebi is a poor man's TMac.
> 
> Mike Dunleavy is a poor man's Larry Bird.



Not fair to say that about Bender, he would have been great and is probably the only 7 foot SG you would have seen in this league.

Ebi still has a long ways but his ceiling is high enough.

LOL at Dunleavy, I see your point.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Not fair to say that about Bender, he would have been great and is probably the only 7 foot SG you would have seen in this league.
> 
> Ebi still has a long ways but his ceiling is high enough.
> 
> LOL at Dunleavy, I see your point.


Yeah, I probably shoulda used a better comparasion for the poor man's version of KG since every athletic dude seems to get compared to him. But yeah, I guess I posted that because while it's true that Head has some similar skills as Jason Terry, he has a log ways to go until he gets on Terry's level. At the same time though, I see the point in comparing Head to Terry if it's on the basis that he could someday reach that level of play in the NBA.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> It's sexual slang here in the US.


no kidding i was just adding on to it with a tad of sarcasm as in what??? does head make you laugh? and if you would like further explanation feel free to ask because im nearly on holidays :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like Luther Head, I wouldn't call him Terry though. Terry does a few more things on offense. Right now, Head is a nice little shooter and penetrator to have, but I can't really peg who he reminds me of.


----------

